# How do you pamper yourself?



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm in a lot of pain at the moment. My shoulder dislocated in my sleep again and my disability is playing on my bipolar/depression.
I feel so pathetic and useless right now. I'm only nearly 21. The pain killers haven't kicked in. I have come to the conclusion that they're only strong enough to help with partial dislocations and swelling.
I need to make myself feel better or else a depression is going to hit me and hard. I can't let it right now. I have my party coming up, I finally got my horse back. I know that I'll be fine but in the meantime, I need to practice some self love.
What do you do? Obviously I'll be seeing the horse, I'm going to try to make a cup of tea with only one hand. It will pop back in at some point so no need for the doctor.


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

A hot bubble bath is usually my first go to. Sometimes I will buy (or make, if I cannot leave the house) myself a fancy cup of coffee and just sort of look out the window and daydream (or sit outside and let the sun hit me for a little while if the weather is good). I will watch a movie or lose myself in a book.

I hope you feel better soon. I understand...I am 29 and been having some health issues that put me in pain and isolate me.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Hot tub, hot shower. Those help so much with pain.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I think I'll use the hot tub tonight. Thank you very much. 
It hurts most when I move my arm back. Thankfully it's my left hand so I can still ride one handed 

Instead of coffee I'll treat myself to Lindt Hot Chocolate that my boyfriend bought back from Italy for me. 

What movie shall I watch? Or maybe I'll binge GoT .......... GoT has lots of beautiful women....... maybe that's the winner! haha

Thank you. I'm sorry about your issues Buggy.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Relax, make some popcorn, watch a movie/Netflix...a hot bath is always good too. I always plop on the couch, make popcorn & watch Netflix. Or if there's a good movie On Demand, I'm all for it too. I'm a movie buff LOL.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I remembered that I have to study. I have my drivers theory test on the 24th............. GoT after. :'(
My friends are movie buffs too. I just rewatch the few that I like over and over again.
No popcorn. Getting reflux lately. :


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I find aroma therapy really helps with anxiety, and even pain sometimes (don't ask me how, maybe it is just a distraction, or???). Self massage and foam rollers, followed up by soaking in hot water, with some lavender or other relaxing scents. I like to put on some soothing, lyric-less music (Explosions in the Sky is my fave) and meditate. Sometimes a good book will be enough to distract me.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

My horse and hanging out at the barn both cheer me up immensely. Even I'm there alone, I find it calming. Sometimes, I just go and hand graze and don't even ride. 

As for the pain, yes to a hot bath and maybe a glass of wine, then a nap.  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

My indulgence is to spend time alone in the barn. Just me and the horses. Apples, brushing....quiet.... ahhhh.

Best of luck with speedy healing. This too shall pass.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I soak in the tub with a good book and sip on a beverage of choice, usually iced tea. LOL


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

There are some words that make my skin crawl and pamper is one of them. Its the actual word and not idea that bothers me...

Anyway back to the point to mae myself better i usually watch a dvd and eat comfort food. Not sure that will help with depression though!

Perhaps a picnic qith some friends down near a river?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry you're in such a rough place at the moment. If you have to study try putting on some music in the background. Chocolate is always good - fights off the dementors!!! Rather unhelpfully if I am in pain or really down I just want to sleep (snuggle in to hot bed-electric blanket)!

There was one whole summer that I remember nothing of. Looking back it is just like a black cloud. That was my worst. 

One day at a time. Or one hour or one minute. Whatever it takes, it gets better. Deal to the pain and the hot bubble bath is great. :hug:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Ugh. I hate times like that. And I'm sorry you're going through one.

I tend to depression myself. In addition to the good suggestions on here, one thing that I like to do when I'm down and layed up is do an illustrated letter on my computer for older relatives. I can do it one-handed and it takes up some of the time I would otherwise be spinning negative thoughts.

The combination of reviewing photos from better times, and trying to make it relevant to them, and not putting anything negative in the text, all seems to help. An unintended bonus I've noticed is that I then hear from some of them a week or so later. And surprisingly a few will mention something like "Oh, I was feeling down that day and your letter really cheered me up."

Anyway, cyber hug.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Saskia said:


> There are some words that make my skin crawl and pamper is one of them. Its the actual word and not idea that bothers me...
> 
> Anyway back to the point to mae myself better i usually watch a dvd and eat comfort food. Not sure that will help with depression though!
> 
> Perhaps a picnic qith some friends down near a river?



I hate the word too xD

I couldn't eat, I keep getting refux, if it isn't resolved by the end of next week, I'm going to the doctor. My aunt is trying to convince everyone that I'm pregnant. :rofl:  I had better not be! hahaha
I'd love a picnic but unfortunately, this is Ireland!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you for all of your suggestions, I'm feeling much better today, in very little pain but my thumb joint is weird, shoulder is less painful but tender.
It's my birthday party tomorrow so I got cards and gifts at work. The toddlers sang happy birthday to me, which I thought was really cute. I got two candles, two boxes of chocolates and a box of raspberry chocolate............ oh and funny party glasses. I don't have the energy for tomorrow, I want to go to sleep.........
Got 2 hours sleep last night, Finally started falling asleep, checked the time, 5am up at 7am to work in a creche! I am back to work at 4, home at 6, (hate split shifts) my boyfriend will be here waiting for me when I get home. I usually sleep better when he's with me.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad you are feeling a bit better today. I'm sure the reflux is frustrating & hard to deal with. Especially because you can't eat everything you want. 
*BIG HUGS*
Awwww, the party should be fun! Happppy birthday! You can never have too many candles. LOL, I have so many myself.
I hope you can sleep better tonight though. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I slept so well! Thank you. Reflux is settling down after a few days of bread, even managed Chinese!
I have about three friends coming tonight, the rest are moms and my sisters. I'm feeling very let down but they can go to hell, I don't care anymore. I completely changed the party to please the majority.
Oh well, I have my horse and my boyfriend.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Have you tried taking any OTC meds for your reflux? I didn't realize the stomach issues I've been having for over a year were reflux. On the advice of a nurse friend, I started taking Prilosec. It's been life changing. I used to have nausea for at least 50% of the day and I almost never do now. And I can eat almost anything again!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Yep, there are good meds for simple reflux. Emphasis on simple.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I also have reflux.....went to the doctor a few years ago and now take a pill in the morning and and bed time.....

Don't wait to long....I aspirated several times before I finally went. Felt like I was going to die each time......doctor told me I had introduced bacteria into my lungs and that alone could cause serious medical issues.....

As far as depression, I pray, often, asking god to help me accept his plan for me. This one took me awhile....I met an old man at the doctors office.....who gave me some good advice......take a long walk every day and go to church on sunday....those short words have more wisdom.....as all the doctor could tell me was take a pill......

I can't do it by myself......


----------

